# A good laugh awaits you.



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

GEEZ..............:laughing:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Just spray some chrome paint on it and no one will even notice, maybe.:laughing:

Please tell me someone did that as a temp fix, or for and experiment. Wait, I have it; they needed a place to fill a large pot for making soup or stew.:thumbup:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

HA HA! I can't believe they used a gate instead of a ball valve....


Seriously, the street ell makes it look professional...


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Who let you in my house?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Did you fix the leak?


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Finally a tub spout diverter that works! And the blue handle matches the tile! :thumbup:


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

scweeeet!!!! :blink::blink::blink:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I thought you said " A good laugh awaits me". I cry every morning when I shower and see that. 


p.s. stay the hell out of my house.


----------



## TheSkinnyGuy (Sep 15, 2009)

Roto Rooter strikes again. Or maybe the tile guy told them he could do it faster, cheaper, and better than the plumber...


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Did you get called there to figure out why they were getting a cross connection?


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

I would have at least ripped the strings of teflon tape hanging off and use an escutcheon. Some people just don't have it in them for perfection.


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I can see it now. Ma'm you don't need one of those fancy chrome spout things!, I have some stuff in my bucket that will fix that right up. :blink:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Did it have a valve on the shower arm, heck that be one way to fix the leaking valves, must be Nacho's work:laughing:


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

Hey I have a few customers that would rather have that than spend money on a new tub valve and spout.:blink:


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Now would you call that Ghetto??



para1 said:


> GEEZ..............:laughing:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

I would like it better with a coupling (maybe black) and a longer nipple, it could double as a towel bar


----------

